# New Mug Competition



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

One of my other businesses is making personalised items.

So this competition is for your very own personalised mug as shown below, printed with your member name and any watch photo you wish. (These can be purchased from me at a very reasonable price with all proceeds going to forum costs)

All you have to do to win is state in the post why you need this mug in your life, I will choose the wittiest three entries


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2015)

i am surrounded by mugs, another would help complete the circle


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

the wife is sick to the teeth with watches :argue:

so if I win I could wrap it up and give it to her for her up and coming birthday next month :thumbsup: ,

get in don't I just come up with the best idea,s ever :wacko:

she will love it lol :bash:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

I think we should just give it to Bond. With a picture of a Steinhart Ocean One Black. :biggrin:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

it would improve my day


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

To be honest, I need another mug like I need a second #sshol#, but I'll buy one anyway 'cause I like it. How many of us are going to have a breakdown trying to choose just one watch to go on it?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2015)

Iceblue said:


> the wife is sick to the teeth with watches :argue:
> 
> so if I win I could wrap it up and give it to her for her up and coming birthday next month :thumbsup: ,
> 
> ...


thats a dangerous game you play Sir :nono:


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I need a mug because I'm a secret hoarder and need something else to collect!

:blind:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm hoping its big enough to block out the wife's face at the breakfast table.

wook


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2015)

wookie said:


> I'm hoping its big enough to block out the wife's face at the breakfast table.
> 
> wook


 :rofl:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Bruce said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > the wife is sick to the teeth with watches :argue:
> ...


i would like to think pure genius :biggrin:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I need this mug to mug my other mug, to get rid of its smugginess!

Sorry


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I have chosen the picture, it is my SM 300!










You may not have realised this, but that is not a photograph... I drew it freehand with MS Paint! :yes:

Later,
William


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2015)

William_Wilson said:


> I have chosen the picture, it is my SM 300!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG.........a true talent, but the font is wrong in "Seamaster" that is the only giveaway though :thumbsup:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Bruce said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > I have chosen the picture, it is my SM 300!
> ...


Too true. It's the only thing that has held me back from the highly profitable dial restoration game. :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

William_Wilson said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce said:
> ...


read the rules no copy watches draw again lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2015)

Iceblue said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


i guess you are sailing close to the wind with that drawing, but you must stop showing off to us mere mortals


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

How about a mug for Mach with a bright orange monster on it :toot: , he will love it artytime:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Iceblue said:


> How about a mug for Mach with a bright orange monster on it :toot: , he will love it artytime:


Just to show we care. :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

William_Wilson said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > How about a mug for Mach with a bright orange monster on it :toot: , he will love it artytime:
> ...


lol it should read on the mug

*Mach *

* ❤*

*Seiko monsters *


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

I get the watch bug,

When i drink from my mug,

It keeps me ticking along,

When i cant find anything to put on! :biggrin:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Iceblue said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce said:
> ...


No worries it is the real deal! Here we go, side by side:

















:biggrin:

Later,
William


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2015)

genius, blown away, gob smacked, now i feel unworthy :sadwalk:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I'd like this one please:










:laugh:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Wots the point of entering Davey P has entered enuff said just post it streight to him :watch: :thumbsup: LOL H


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Davey P said:


> I'd like this one please:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have no concept of how to respond to this post. :biggrin:

Later,
William


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Watches make you young!! :laugh:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

"I like to watch."

Later,
William


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Banned...its not a mug its a Fake Pot Time for Breitbond.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I used to have a ticking mug (honestly!) but the handle fell off. The ticking, was the progression of the crack, before it drowned my bits!

:yes:

Mike


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

tixntox said:


> I used to have a ticking mug (honestly!) but the handle fell off. The ticking, was the progression of the crack, before it drowned my bits!
> 
> :yes:
> 
> Mike


Ok, that explains the tix but what about the tox?

Later,
William


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

William_Wilson said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


Which is which?



William_Wilson said:


> Davey P said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like this one please:
> ...


If The Omen had been set in Scotland...


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


ShAME ON you! you DIDN'T synchronise the two watches!

I need a Mug, 'cos mine just "danced" off the table and broked :yes:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Iceblue said:


> How about a mug for Mach with a bright orange monster on it :toot: , he will love it artytime:


I'd pay Roy to make one of these for Mac :yes:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > How about a mug for Mach with a bright orange monster on it :toot: , he will love it artytime:
> ...


We could start a fund - - - :whistling:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Iceblue said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Iceblue said:
> ...


I think it`s only fair to inform you all that...



















Have a nice day :biggrin:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, I guess this one was inevitable really...:










:laugh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As a retired Psychiatric Nurse I`m somewhat concerned to find how many members of this forum have a death wish







:laugh:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Iceblue said:


> the wife is sick to the teeth with watches :argue:
> 
> so if I win I could wrap it up and give it to her for her up and coming birthday next month :thumbsup: ,
> 
> ...


sitting at the breakfast table wife says can you pour me a tea

in reply i said you should have a mug with your gucci watch on it

THE LOOK SAID IT ALL



still think its a great idea for her birthday


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2015)

Iceblue said:


> Iceblue said:
> 
> 
> > the wife is sick to the teeth with watches :argue:
> ...


they just don't understand do they? Heathens :tongue:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

How much do I have to pay you to send Bruce & Stan the Bond and Big M mug, I'll pay extra if you put my photo on the inside at the bottom

:biggrin:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> How much do I have to pay you to send Bruce & Stan the Bond and Big M mug, I'll pay extra if you put my photo on the inside at the bottom
> 
> :biggrin:


Great idea It will be a collectors item sure to make a fortune in 2085 it will be on the Antiques Road Show


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> One of my other businesses is making personalised items.
> 
> So this competition is for your very own personalised mug as shown below, printed with your member name and any watch photo you wish. (These can be purchased from me at a very reasonable price with all proceeds going to forum costs)
> 
> All you have to do to win is state in the post why you need this mug in your life, I will choose the wittiest three entries


Ok, I need this mug because despite _great_ provocation from certain members of this forum I have not banned every 200m Seiko Monster owner. Also, I`ve got far more posts then anyone else so obviously deserve it far more then anyone else :biggrin:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> How much do I have to pay you to send Bruce & Stan the Bond and Big M mug, I'll pay extra if you put my photo on the inside at the bottom
> 
> :biggrin:


If it was a chamber pot, I'd have two! :thumbsup:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > One of my other businesses is making personalised items.
> ...


Every single one a pearl of wisdom I'm sure!

:biggrin:

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Roy said:
> ...


But of course









:biggrin:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > One of my other businesses is making personalised items.
> ...


Roy - My offer still stands :biggrin:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Stan said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


No problem I'm sure I can change the order and as a bonus I'll send you a free bog roll dispenser










:biggrin:

And just as an aside a well respected member here who unlike you had no hidden agenda and actually knew what he was talking about pointed me in the right direction to sort out my USB stick, enough said that the work files I was after have now been recovered.

:wink:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


Good! Still looking forward to the chamber pots. :wink:


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

I need a new mug

To make me feel smug

As the one on my shoulders

Is ugly as a pug


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

My cup & saucer,

Broke in the washing up water,

And with it my hopes were dashed,

Then i remembered,

That if a poem i tendered,

A new mug i could win with a splash!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2015)

harryblakes7 said:


> My cup & saucer,
> 
> Broke in the washing up water,
> 
> ...


oh very good :clap: :thumbsup:



BondandBigM said:


> How much do I have to pay you to send Bruce & Stan the Bond and Big M mug, I'll pay extra if you put my photo on the inside at the bottom
> 
> :biggrin:


on the Ars* end, how appropriate :rofl:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks Bruce, i surprised myself on that one!!

i actually got Grade 3 CSE in English!! Although i dont usually brag about it............ :laugh:


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> I have chosen the picture, it is my SM 300!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is awesome... Reminds me of stuff I'd try and draw on etch-a-sketch...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ok, I can't decide from the responses who deserves a free mug so will give everyone who has replied to this topic (above this post) one for free. Just PM me your picture & address and I'll get it off to you asap :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2015)

i will gratefully decline as i don't need a mug enough to feel guilty about what this may be costing you, its a very generous offer though so thank you :thumbsup: [ if any of that makes sense]


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Bruce said:


> i will gratefully decline as i don't need a mug enough to feel guilty about what this may be costing you, its a very generous offer though so thank you :thumbsup: [ if any of that makes sense]


Don't feel guilty Bruce, I like to give a little back to the forum members


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

I feel like a mug now for not entering


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Roy said:


> Ok, I can't decide from the responses who deserves a free mug so will give everyone who has replied to this topic (above this post) one for free. Just PM me your picture & address and I'll get it off to you asap :thumbsup:


Does that mean Mac gets one? :biggrin:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

I woul even pay for that one for him :tongue:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

That's very generous Roy, thanks very kindly! :thumbsup:

I'll give it a bit of thought and get something over asap, plus a UK address where I can pick it up in a month or so.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Roy said:


> Ok, I can't decide from the responses who deserves a free mug so will give everyone who has replied to this topic (above this post) one for free. Just PM me your picture & address and I'll get it off to you asap :thumbsup:


That is most kind Roy, considering the drivel many have posted, OK the drivel I have posted! :laugh:

In fairness, I too agree that Mach should get a particular mug and will withdraw from the competition. :wink:

Later,
William

P.S. I suspect he will use it to feed the cats. :biggrin:


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Great offer Roy.

I don't qualify by the way, but it's one of the reasons I love this forum.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks very much Roy :yahoo:

I've sent you a PM with a suitably horrendous photo of yours truly - well, surely you weren't expecting anything sensible...? :whistling:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

ARRGGGHHHH I can't decide what watch to feature!

Can you pick one for me? I like surprises!

Very generous of you btw


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I have alerted the dog catcher to Mutley`s location so that should sort out the pesky pooch...



















& I will be sending Roy something more suitable to go on a mug for a man with excellent taste like myself :biggrin:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy has just confirmed he can do my design, when it`s done I`ll be the envy of everyone artytime:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Roy has just confirmed he can do my design, when it`s done I`ll be the envy of everyone artytime:












:biggrin:

Later,
William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I won`t say what`ll be on the front but I was thinking of asking Roy if he could print this on the back...

*Mach 0.0013137*

*Proud Member & Pesky Dog Catcher of*

*The Watch Forum *


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I won`t say what`ll be on the front but I was thinking of asking Roy if he could print this on the back...
> 
> *Mach 0.0013137*
> 
> ...


Perhaps we should have a forum poll to decide what Roy puts on your mug :biggrin:


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Posties just been. Thanks Roy :thumbsup:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Gpts said:


> Posties just been. Thanks Roy :thumbsup:


Your most welcome


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Excellent stuff Roy! I'm really pleased with mine, Thank you.


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks roy arrived yesterday


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Cheers Roy, mine arrived on saturday :thumbsup:



















:laugh:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

whatever mach is paying for his mug i will double to send him this



Mutley said:


>





Davey P said:


> :laugh:


thee's not changed a bit lad !


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Ha ha, cheers mate, the cheeky grin is still there, but where the hell did all my hair go............? :laugh:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Davey P said:


> Ha ha, cheers mate, the cheeky grin is still there, but where the hell did all my hair go............? :laugh:


on your chin lol


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Look what arrived today



a lovely mug, and and ugly one holding it!

Watch featured is a 1974 Omega Geneve. Man featured is a 1974 grumpy git (see the tee shirt)

Many thanks Roy :rltrlt:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mine arrived a couple of days ago but I`ve not had a chance to take a photo until today & then I had to arm wrestle with Photoshop E13 to get them suitable for the tinternet :taz:

Anyhow, thanks Roy for the very generous gesture of printing & giving away these mugs :rltrlt: :toot:










Now, some may be wondering what is printed on the other side of the mug. Well, I`ll give you a hint - it does include some orange, but one should bare in mind that I am a man with distinguished taste. :biggrin:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Mine arrived a couple of days ago but I`ve not had a chance to take a photo until today & then I had to arm wrestle with Photoshop E13 to get them suitable for the tinternet :taz:
> 
> Anyhow, thanks Roy for the very generous gesture of printing & giving away these mugs :rltrlt: :toot:
> 
> ...


nice to see you have your favourite side facing you lol


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Well, as no one is interested in seeing what`s on the other side I might as well keep it for myself to enjoy :biggrin:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well, as no one is interested in seeing what`s on the other side I might as well keep it for myself to enjoy :biggrin:


Did you not have a "mini monster" Seiko 5 type of thing in orange? Also, there's a reissue/homage of a watch from the late sixties or early seventies and perhaps an original as well, I just can't recall what it/they is/are. Doing a search for Mach and orange just returns 28,000 posts about Monsters. :tongue:

Later,
William


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Well, as no one is interested in seeing what`s on the other side I might as well keep it for myself to enjoy :biggrin:


Tease. :tongue:

Are you sure you weren't a male stripper? Is there something you're not telling us? :scared:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

They all look great!!

Just realised i could pass for Mach's double......... :wacko:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I didn't deserve to get a mug for my response to a post that was made, I ruled myself out on that basis.

Well done to Roy and all those that deserve to get a mug and have got one. :thumbsup:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, as no one is interested in seeing what`s on the other side I might as well keep it for myself to enjoy :biggrin:
> ...


I think he was in the German military, long ago he posted a photo of himself wearing an old _Deutsches Heer _shirt. On the other hand, that could have been part of his Hen Party costume. :wacko:

Later,
William


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well am moving house next week............but hopefully Roy can keep a mug back for me........ :whistling: :rltrlt:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


I suspect that uniform was quiet heavy, the stockings must have been sensual. :wink:

I could never have worn the [email protected] shoes, Mac must be in a league of his own. :biggrin:

He may even get his mug out?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, as no one is interested in seeing what`s on the other side I might as well keep it for myself to enjoy :biggrin:
> ...


It`s a white Monster Lite ie the good looking Monster :biggrin:

As to the search results - it just proves how hard I`m working to help those poor deluded individuals who haven`t yet realised how fugly the 200M truly is. It`s a thankless job but someone has to do it :tongue:



Stan said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, as no one is interested in seeing what`s on the other side I might as well keep it for myself to enjoy :biggrin:
> ...


Well, Stan - I have been known to strip paint so I guess that`s technically true











harryblakes7 said:


> Just realised i could pass for Mach's double......... :wacko:


I`ve been wondering what happened to the clone











William_Wilson said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


An old hippy in the military? I don`t think so William :tongue:

My ex-wife wouldn`t let me have a party, mind you she didn`t approve of having fun FULL STOP!!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


Even at school I wasn`t keen on uniforms and I had to wear a white coat & an `orrible grey suit when I was nursing, both of which I hated









As to the mug - well, if you insist...

Shown here with Molly (aka The Prime Cat)










Now admit it - nobody expected that!! :biggrin:

Here`s another photo of the other side...



plus a larger one of the front...










Kewl or what?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It bears a striking resemblance to the Spanish Inquisition! :yes:

Later,
William


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

> Shown here with Molly (aka The Prime Cat)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say that D! :biggrin:

Like the pic. :yes:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Looks stunning!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Woo-hoo, finally collected my mug on Tuesday. Cheers Roy, it will be christened with a morning cuppa in a few hours!



















Photos are very unforgiving, aren't they? Took these photos earlier and the DSOTM was the last of three watches I wore today. I didn't notice it needed a quick clean with the magic cloth before taking this next photo.


----------

